# anti inflamatorys during fet



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi
i have chronic back pain due to bulging disks, i have a very bad flare up right now and in a lot of pain, my dr has given me 5 days of mefac anti inflam tabs at 250mg x 6 a day for 5 days but im at the builing a lining stage of my fet with 4x2mg estrafem a day, i was wondering will these anti inflam tablets have any affect on my lining.
thanks
rosebud


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is a difficult one and one that you will have to decide with your doctor based on your pain and the risks of treatment not working.

I do know that there is some evidence that people on NSAIDS can be less likely to conceive and coming off them can restore fertility.

This is what the data sheet for mefenamic acid says under side-effects ''impaired female fertility''

''The use of mefenamic acid may impair female fertility and is not  recommended in women attempting to conceive. In women who have  difficulties conceiving or who are undergoing investigation of  infertility, withdrawal of mefenamic acid should be considered''.


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi hazel 

thanks for the reply, i have done a bit of research on it and i think they say that it causes you not to ovulate but ive seen no mention of effects on the lining, im taking estrafem so hopfully that will override any effects frm mefac, i have only one day left on them now and another 10 on estrofem , im still in agony with my disks unfortunately and taking tramadol as well but still in a lot of pain, just unfortunate timing for me . thanks again

rosebud


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not sure if there are complex prostaglandin type reactions in the lining necessary for implantation. That would be my only concern - that chemical messaging may be upset, but I have no references to hand right now. I might try and do a search later on today. I am just about to go out.


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

thank you hazel,

i just finished the 5 days of mefac today , unfortunately my back is still very sore, as its a bulging disk pressing on a nerve, i still have 7days of estrofem until my scan and then another 4days until transfer so hopfully avoiding anti inflams between now and then should negate any damage done, im also eating brazil nuts and pineapple core to help as well, 

i hate being on painkillers during cycling but my gp told me im better on them and  not being in agonising pain and just hope it settles down soon, im going to a physio today as well, at the minute im on tramadol and solphadine. during my fresh cycle in march i was off all painkillers as my back pain had receded, its just bad timing this time,   

i also have high nk cells and im on asprin and doing intralipids during my cycle.

thank you for your help

rosebud


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It sounds so miserable hun


----------

